# My DIY stand for 135 gallon/40B sump PIC HEAVY



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

This is my current set up. 135 gallon oceanic tank.










The problem is that my sump is 75 gallons and doesn't fit under the stand, so it is in the next room.










So I decided to build a new stand that will hold the sump in the stand. I chose to switch to a 40B for the sump. So I got to work!!


















Here is the bottom frame.










Here's the jig I made to do all of my dowel joints in the vertical legs.










It worked pretty good!!


























Here it is with the top frame and the sump in place for a test fit. It is a fairly tall stand at 36". I did this so it'd be easier to work in the sump.










Got the plywood on the top and the bottom.










And here is where the tank will sit.










Let me know what you think!! More pics to come as I progress.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks real good so far. I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

I got the holes cut in the top for the drain lines today. I also fitted the foam boards for under the tank/sump.










All I need now is to find/fabricate a lid for my sump....


----------



## IndovinaVI (Jan 19, 2010)

looks nice! I'm a fan of working these build projects in the living room  is your main tank drilled? I'm thinking of setting up a wet/dry exactly like this for mine too.


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Got the tank all moved over!!! Now its time to start fabrication on the panels!!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Lookin good, nice tank. What sort of wood are you planning on skinning it with?


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve C said:


> Lookin good, nice tank. What sort of wood are you planning on skinning it with?


 Either birch ply with pine moulding or oak ply. Not sure yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

IndovinaVI said:


> looks nice! I'm a fan of working these build projects in the living room  is your main tank drilled? I'm thinking of setting up a wet/dry exactly like this for mine too.


The main tank is drilled in each corner.


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Birch ply* oops!!


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Stupid forum won't let me type b-i-r-c-h


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

pdandy88 said:


> Stupid forum won't let me type b-i-r-c-h


 :lol: :lol:



> Either [email protected]#$ ply with pine moulding or oak ply. Not sure yet. Any suggestions?


Just depends on what you like the looks of really. I used red oak 1/4" ply to skin mine and really like the looks of that with the red oak stain on it. It's a tad more expensive than other ply's but not too bad, I paid $28 per 4x8 sheet for mine at Lowes.


----------

